# Sony RX100 M3 Mishap



## Silver Hawk

Actually, it was worse than the title suggests...I came off my motorcycle today and wrecked the camera, clothing (Halvarssons) and helmet (Shoei). Right thumb is the size of a balloon but apart from that, not too bad. Bike was my Ariel and that has a few nasty scuffs along the left had side.

Just hoping that Carole Nash covers clothing and helmets...anyone know? Not sure if it will be worth trying to get the M3 repairs....the lens tries to open but doesn't.


----------



## Guest

main thing is you are OK.... doesnt help with all the damage though, rotten luck


----------



## bridgeman

What damage did you do to the opposition?

glad you ok,


----------



## Silver Hawk

bridgeman said:


> What damage did you do to the opposition?
> 
> glad you ok,


 None...the opposition was a wet road.


----------



## Krispy

Gutted for you but glad you're ok.

If a camera could ever have wabi....is it covered on your bike / home insurance?

How bad's the bike?


----------



## Faze

Glad you are okay, and hope the bike can be sorted

When I renew my bike insurance, they give me the quote then after I've accepted that, they then ask if I would like to add clothing and personal property insurance, which adds to the bill. Much like booking flights then on the next page you have to add £30 for your case!

It might be that if you don't get asked that question, you might have added it years ago, and they automatically quote with that already included.


----------



## dobra

Hope your thumb and your pride are better soon Paul - what bad luck. Hope insurance will cough up sooner rather than later.

mike


----------



## Silver Hawk

Thanks guys. 

@Faze, looks like I didn't take out Helmet & Leather insurance...it was another £40/yr. :sadwalk:

The bike is not too badly damaged...basically everything on the left side got grazed although not the tank thankfully. Headlamp and handlebars took most of the slide on the ground....oh, and my right thumb which will probably be black tomorrow.


----------



## Faze

Silver Hawk said:


> looks like I didn't take out Helmet & Leather insurance...it was another £40/yr.


 Sorry about that. £40 is quite a add-on if they get that from every rider!
Are parts available for the bike, they might write it off for the headlight alone.


----------



## William_Wilson

Most unfortunate, good that you weren't injured too badly.

As for the Sony, just a guess... but I suspect the precision train that deploys and focuses the lens may be damaged. Also, if the casing has warped, the sensor may have been damaged by the rear element. 

Later,
William


----------



## Silver Hawk

William_Wilson said:


> Most unfortunate, good that you weren't injured too badly.
> 
> As for the Sony, just a guess... but I suspect the precision train that deploys and focuses the lens may be damaged. Also, if the casing has warped, the sensor may have been damaged by the rear element.
> 
> Later,
> William


 Been watching this, so might dismantled to inspect case...before buying the replacement lens assembly.


----------



## graham1981

Is this a fixed lens compact? I.e. not an interchangeable lens? If it's a fixed lens it may just be something is just catching the lens stopping it from moving out. The reason I say this is quite a few years ago whilst exploring a cave my Mum fell over (she was ok) but she had her compact camera (a Canon) in her hand when she went down, the lens took the full force of the fall and wouldn't come out when turned on. You could hear the motor clicking trying to extend the lens but it was stuck, what I did was get a very thin bladed knife and ran it around the edge of the lens where it tucks inside the body and with the blade still pushed between the lens and body slightly turned the camera on and wiggled the blade as the lens was trying to extend, this freed what was ever fouling the lens and allowed it to extend. It's worked ever since flawlessly, might be worth a go on yours (I didn't apply any real pressure and didn't over force anything so there was no real risk of more damage occurring). Sorry to hear about your argument with the road, at least you are ok (well apart from the thumb) :yes:


----------



## Faze

This is cheap if you fancy somthing different - http://webshop.cashconverters.co.uk/auction-item/1246594/sony-ilce-6000-digital-camera-with-16-50mm-lens

Just need charger and fast storage card.


----------



## PC-Magician

Thats terrible but the main thing is you are ok and we are all happy about that.

Were you wearing an Accutron?


----------



## Silver Hawk

Well the damaged camera was the least of my worries...

My right thumb just got bigger and bigger over Sunday night and my wife insisted that we go to A&E on Monday. Arrived at 12 midday and left at 22:30...and in between that time saw 4 doctors, numerous nurses, had three separate X-ray sessions, had a bed assigned to me for the night and ended up with a cast on my right hand. The bed was not needed but I was sent home with the message "we're still not happy with the way the broken bones are sitting, so stay by your home phone tomorrow as we might want you back."

They did indeed call me back and yesterday I returned to hospital at 7am for a general anaesthetic and surgery on my thumb --- they wanted to re-align the bones with small wires that protrude through the skin (for easy removal in 6 weeks time). Was home by 5pm, so no overnight stay thank goodness.

So no watch work for me for at least 6 weeks..can even pull out a crown, let alone change a battery.


----------



## Guest

bl**dy hell.....thats crap, hope you make a speedy recovery :yes:


----------



## Davey P

Blimey, that's terrible, but at least you have got it sorted now - Quite surprised there wasn't a watch stuck on that foam cast thingy though, if only just for the photo... :laugh:

Get well soon mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Faze

Bad news mate, hope for a speedy full recovery :thumbsup:

Was that emoticon in bad taste


----------



## Silver Hawk

Faze said:


> Bad news mate, hope for a speedy full recovery :thumbsup:
> 
> Was that emoticon in bad taste


 I won't tell you how many times I've had the Thumbs Up....here, lots on FB...and some very humorous guys administering the anaesthetic...as they were plugging in all the body monitors, I asked if a couple of the leads were headphones. He replied, yes....Pink Floyd : Comfortably Numb coming up.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy

Hope you get better soon Paul, I spent 6 months in plaster once from wet roads


----------



## jsud2002

Hope you get well soon


----------



## relaxer7

Bikes are fun till they go down the road on their side and that's just reminded why I didn't buy another. Hope you get well soon and thankfully it wasn't any worse - at least you didn't get ran over too... I did two years ago and it bloody hurts :yes:


----------



## Silver Hawk

Roy said:


> Hope you get better soon Paul, I spent 6 months in plaster once from wet roads


 Thanks Roy...was that in your scootering days.....still got one, haven'y you?


----------



## Roy

Silver Hawk said:


> Thanks Roy...was that in your scootering days.....still got one, haven'y you?


 Yes it was Paul, no I sold the last one a few years ago, still look every summer at getting another though


----------



## Silver Hawk

Roy said:


> Yes it was Paul, no I sold the last one a few years ago, still look every summer at getting another though


 Well here is a reminder for you...always loved this advert:


----------



## tixntox

Silver Hawk said:


> None...the opposition was a wet road.


 You took it out in the wet!!!! :sadwalk:

Hope you mend soon. Best wishes,

Mike


----------



## William_Wilson

Best of luck with the thumb Paul. Open reductions are always a bit more complicated.

I drilled a hole through the base of my thumb nail last autumn. Though it was no big deal, keeping it clean around the farm and doing everything without actually using the thumb was a tremendous nuisance. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Roy

Brilliant advert Paul, always makes me smile


----------



## BlueKnight

As long time riders, my wife and I would like to wish you the speediest of recovery. There is something to be said about ATGATT because it could have been worse, that's for sure.

I also feel real bad about the Ariel. Hope you can bring her back on the road soon.

















Keep the rubber side down,

Mike & Kimberly Jane.


----------



## Silver Hawk

It seems the RX100 M3 is not a right off after all. After pressing the power button, I could see that the lens wanted to open but it would always give up after 2 attempts and shutdown the camera.

I decided to spend a couple of hours under the binocular microscope with a Swann Morton knife and half a dozen #11p blades and keep shaving off slices of smudged aluminium until the lens was free. And it worked! And it takes photos! Doesn't look very pretty but better than consigning it to the bin:


----------



## Krispy

Excellent news, I was thinking about this thread this week as I had a few hours to kill wandering around London and had my MK1 on me.

They ain't cheap to replace...


----------



## William_Wilson

I was thinking about this recently as well. I take it your hand is functioning better now.  A black Sharpie or Magic Marker would cover up the raw metal without worries of leakage into the lens.

Later,
William


----------



## Karrusel

Sorry to hear about your tumble Paul, I reckon at least 3 months R&R and certainly no household chores!

What with Davey P and his dodgy optics should they now consider a ' Casualty' sub section?

Speedy recovery

Alan


----------



## Silver Hawk

I've decided to replace my poor old RX100 M3. Although the camera is working fine, the multi-function outer ring is stiff to turn...and doesn't do anything any longer. I've only just realised this when using M function and when trying to use manual focus. :sadwalk:

Been looking what to buy to replace it i.e. with a budget of about £500. And I've finally decided...another RX100 M3. At one point, I was looking to buy a second hand one, but one I was watching on eBay went for £497.77 a few hours ago...so I went and bought a new one for £506 with free shipping....why anyone would pay that sort of price for a second hand one is just beyond me. :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## William_Wilson

You can move your old one on eBay for more than it should be worth. I see auctions for "as is" non functional digitals that reach prices that make no sense at all.

Later,
William


----------



## Silver Hawk

William_Wilson said:


> You can move your old one on eBay for more than it should be worth. I see auctions for "as is" non functional digitals that reach prices that make no sense at all.
> 
> Later,
> William


 That's my plan William. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------

